# Disco rigido



## Fierros (Jun 14, 2006)

hola, estoy en un proyecto con el padre de un amigo mio que es tecnico en electronica.. y nos intereso mucho hacer un circuito, mediante usb, que tiene como una memoria parecida a las de los mp3's.. nos interesaria por ejemplo que vos puedas guardar información y solamente utilizarlo como algo parecido como un pen drive y despues vemos si le hacemos algo como para que reproduzca mp3 depaso..
muichas gracias..

PDorlomenos alguna ayuda de algun circuito para hacer con el usb y unas memorias...
salu2


----------



## maunix (Jul 20, 2006)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy en un proyecto con el padre de un amigo mio que es tecnico en electronica.. y nos intereso mucho ahcer un circuito, mediante usb, que tiene como una memoria parecida a las de los mp3's.. nos interesaria por ejemplo que vos puedas guardar información y solamente utilizarlo como algo parecido como un pen drive y despues vemos si le hacemos algo como para que reprodusca mp3 depaso..
> muichas gracias..
> PDorlomenos alguna ayuda de algun circuito para hacer con el usb y unas memorias...
> salu2



Fierros, he notado que haces preguntas muy generales y de tan generales uno no alcanza a entender qué es lo que deseas finalmente hacer.

Tu quieres, con un USB, ¿grabar una memoria de alguna forma?

¿Eso es lo que deseas?

¿Tiene que ser compatible o sería algo 'a medida' ?


----------



## Fierros (Jul 20, 2006)

mira lo que yo kisiera hacer con el tipo este... es hacer un mp3 con el disco.. kisiera saber si alguien tiene algun circuito o algo parecido.. ponele vos tenes el disco rigido lleno de mp3, y quisieramos hacer que esos mp3 se reproduscan mediante un pic y un generador de sonido que salga del pic para poder reproducir mp3..


----------



## maunix (Jul 21, 2006)

Fierros dijo:
			
		

> mira lo que yo kisiera hacer con el tipo este... es hacer un mp3 con el disco.. kisiera saber si alguien tiene algun circuito o algo parecido.. ponele vos tenes el disco rigido lleno de mp3, y quisieramos hacer que esos mp3 se reproduscan mediante un pic y un generador de sonido que salga del pic para poder reproducir mp3..



Tu quieres un interfaz PIC-IDE (para manejar el disco).

Luego necesitas que tu firmware 'entienda' el formato del disco, ya sea fat32, fat16, ntfs, etc.

A partir de ahi... tener la capacidad de leer el archivo mp3 y reproducirlo.

El algoritmo de reproducción de mp3 no es algo simple y no creo que le de 'la velocidad' a un pic para hacerlo.

Tal vez un dspic... 

De movida te digo que es un proyecto muy ambicioso.  ¿Qué conocimientos tienes sobre el tema?


----------



## Fierros (Jul 24, 2006)

tengo bastantes conocimientos en hard y soft de pc.. pero de ahi a electronica muy pocos...

Edit:

Aca Les dejo una pagina donde dice como controlar y con que pic, el disco rigido...  aver si les sirve para hacer algo porlomenos...

http://www.ghielectronics.com/ALFAT.htm

Salu2


----------

